# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Timbrado Indermidiate αναπαραγωγή 2015

## serafeim

Κατα αρχην... Καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον σε ολους, να εχουμε υγειες,ομορφα και καλοφωνα πουλακια και να μην μας τυχη τιποτα κατα την διαρκεια της φετος!!!!
Να ευχαριστησω κα ιδημοσια τον φιλο και γνωστο σε ολους Μανωλη (Μανωλης 2) για τις υπεροχες πατηθρες του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Απλα απιστευτες!!!

1ο ζευγαρι εχει ενωθει και εχει μπει και φωλια και ειανι μιση στημενη σε μια μερα...
οι κουτσουλιες καθαριστηκαν σημερα το πρωι αλλα η φωτογραφιες χθεσινες...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα να σου ζήσουν ...Μπράβο και στο Μανώλη !!!
Εύχομαι να σε γεμίσουν μικρούλια πρασινάκιαααα ... :Bird1:  :Bird1:

----------


## Γιούρκας

καλή αρχή Σεραφείμ!!!σου εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο!!πολλά και καλόφωνα πουλάκια με υγεία πάνω απ ' ολα

----------


## Gardelius

Με το καλό φιλαράκι !!! Καλή αρχή με υγεία σ όλα τα μικρά !!!

Προσοχή περισσότερο απ' το παρελθόν και σίγουρα το μέλλον θα είναι λαμπρό !!!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια !!  :Happy: 

χαχαχαχα Ηλια με θεωρεις απροσεκτο? ^_^

----------


## panos70

Καλη αρχη με το ζευγαρι σου , σου ευχομαι να σε γεμισει με μικρα τιμπραντακια

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη,να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## wild15

Καλη αρχη!!!Να γεμισεις μικρους τραγουδιστες!!!

----------


## orion

Να σου πάνε όλα καλά... καλή επιτυχία

----------


## jk21

Να πανε ολα καλα Σεραφειμ !

----------


## G.T

τροφη νερο υπομονη και λιγη προσοχη στο αγορι μν ειναι ζημιαρης και ολα θα πανε καλα.....

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα, Καλο μηνα, Καλη ΑΝΟΙΞΗ και ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΕΣ σε αυτους που αρχιζουν τωρα!!  :Happy: 

Τα νεα μου ειναι μεν κακα αλλα εχει και καλα!!!

1) Το 1 αρσενικο βγηκε εκτος αναπαραγωγης μια για παντα, εχει μια  ασθενεια στην οποια δεν εχει γιατρευτει εμφανησιακα, οποτε θεωρω σωστο  να μην μπει για αναπαραγωγη αν δεν γινει κανονικο πουλι!!! Κελαηδα,  ζωηρο, φαγανο και σπαει μονος του και το αγκαθι Μαριας!!! Αλλα ειναι  αρρωστο που σιγουρα θα μεταφερθει σε νεοσσους και στο υπολοιπο σμινος  μου οποτε δεν τον βαζω!!!

2) Ο αλλος αρσενικος εχει μπει με την 2η καναρα και αυτη εχει σχεδον  ολοκληρωση φωλια, βλεπω την διαλα και την ξαναφτιαχνει στο τελικο της  σημειο!!! :/ δεν καταλαβαινω...
Αυτος ο αρσενικος θα μπει και με τα 3 θυληκα με πολυ μεγαλη προσοχη!!!

3) Το θυληκο που μπηκε 1ο εκανε 6 αυγα απο τα οποια το 4ο το εκανε στον  πατο και εσπασε, το 5ο και 6ο τα βρηκα τρυπια μεσα στην φωλια και απο τα  αλλα 3 σκασανε οι 2 νεοσσοι στις 26 Φεβρουαριου. Η καναρα ταιζε  κανονικα μεχρι που φτανει  18:30 το απογευμα.... η καναρα τετοια ωρα  μεχρι και την ωρα που θα κλεισει ο φωτισμος δεν καθοταν ποτε στην φωλια  ακομη και σημερα... Εκεινη την ωρα λοιπον (18:30) μεχρι και της 21:30  δεν καθοταν με αποτελεσμα τα μικρα να παγωσουν. Το ενα δεν το προλαβα  και ηταν νεκρο, το αλλο εκει που νομιζα ηταν νεκρο κατα συμπτωση τα ειχα  ακουμπησει διπλα απο τον Η/Υ και ζεσταθηκε λιγο με αποτελεσμα να το δω  να κουνιεται... Ανοιξα αμεσως θερμοπομπο και το ζεστανα ζωντανεψε, πηρε  ενεργεια, ζητησε με πολυ δυσκολια τροφη αλλα το ταισα... μεχρι και χθες  το βραδυ ταιζα εγω... σημερα το πρωι εχει αναλαβει η καναρα και ταιζει  τακτικα... αλλα τσεκαρω συνεχεια να δρασω αν χρειαστει... Παντως σιγουρα  18:30 θα το παρω να το ζεστανω εγω... Δεν θελω να μου το παγωσει παλι 

Αυτα τα νεα... Ελπιζω να επιβιωση εστω και αυτο απο μονο του και ολα να πανε καλα!!

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια ! 

Ομως γιατι συμπερανες οτι το αρσενικο εχει μονιμη ασθενεια και θα την περασει στα μικρα ; ακομα και να εχει ποιος σου ειπε οτι οι ασθενειες περνανε ευκολα στο αυγο ; ακομα και να υπαρχει θεμα καποιο υποβοσκων ,πριν βγουν τα μικρα ,μπορει να απομακρυνθει .Εξαρταται βεβαια την περιπτωση .Περιμενω να μας πεις στοιχεια για το πουλακι .Ισως τα ξερω απο το παρελθον ,αλλα οπως ξερεις εχω προωρο αλτσχαιμερ τελευταια ....

----------


## serafeim

Καταρχας η ανοιξη μου μπηκε παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!
Η καναρα σημερα ταιζει κα ιδεν εχω βαλει το χερακι μου καθολου σημερα μονο ελεγχω να ειναι συνεχεια ταισμενο... Ειναι τιγκα καθε φορα που κοτιαω (ανα μια ωρα περιπου)!!  :Happy: 

Οσο για τον αρσενικο... Κανω ενα νεο θεμα... γιατι αν θυμασαι καλα ειναι μια ενδιαφερον περιπτωση για ολους που θα το δουν!!!  :Happy:  
Σε περιμενω απο εκει για απαντηση Δημητρη  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ο μικρος ετοιμοθανατος!!!





Και ο μικρος χθες με την καναρα να ταιζει συνεχεια!!

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας πρωτα στον μικρο και σε σενα και στην καναρα... καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## serafeim

Τωρα το βραδυ που το κοιταξα με φοβαται!! σαν να μην με γνωριζει "ο μπαγασας"!!!

----------


## serafeim

Δειτε τον μικρο σημερα !!  :Happy: 

διακρινω κιτρινο στον χρωματισμο του σε μεγαλη επιφανεια... ειδικα στην κοιλιτσα του ειναι κατακιτρινο εντονο!!!  :Happy: 
Κοιταχτε να δειτε που με φοβαται πλεον ρε παιδια!! Εγω το εσωσα κα ιτο μεγαλωσα 3 πρωτες μερες και αυτο με παρατησε  :sad: 

Σημερα επεστρεψα τα 3 αυγα της 2ης καναρας δεν εκανε αλλο και ο αρσενικος ειναι στην 3η και τελευταια καναρα!!! Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Να το χαιρεσαι αλλα πρασινο  θα γινει !

----------


## jimk1

Να το χαιρεσαι συμφωνώ με τον Δημητρη θα γίνει πράσινο

----------


## serafeim

Μου φενεται παρδαλο θα γινει εμενα γιατι απο κατω ετσι φενεται... τουλαχιστον η κατω μερια... αλλα τι με νοιαζει? Κοντευε να ειναι νεκρο και θα με νοιαξει το χρωματακι του!!
Να σται καλα παιδια!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο φίλε !!!!! με το καλό στο κλαρί !!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ωχ? βλεπω καλα?
Ευχαριστω φιλε μου!! ^_^

----------


## anonymous

"Το θεμα δεν ειναι τι *(χρωμα)* εχεις... αλλα το προσεχεις αυτο που εχεις?"

Και φαινεται οτι εσυ το προσέχεις πολυ καλα Σεραφειμ!
Να το χαιρεσαι και με το καλο στην ... σκαλα των τενορων!   :Happy0159:

----------


## mrsoulis

ότι χρώμα και να είναι η αγάπη του θα είναι αμφίδρομη και ξεχωριστη με την όλη προσπάθεια που κάνατε.... και πιστεύω ότι και απο ενστικτο θα σου έχει ιδιαίτερη αγαπη... καλή συνέχεια... :winky:

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα γιατι εφαγες πολυ πρηξιμο!!  :Character0071: 
Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!

----------


## panos70

καλοκλάροτο το μικρο , οτι χρωμα και να εχει να ειναι υγιεις ειναι το πρωτο που μετραει

----------


## serafeim

Ενας φιλος μου τον λεει "ο μικρος" και λοιπον θα τον πω κι εγω ο" μικρος"!!!
Ααααα και Δημητρη, δεν ειναι πρασινος!!!  :winky:

----------


## stefos

πρασινος απο πανω κιτρινος απο κατω !!

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι νωρις ακομη αν και μου φαινεται πως ειναι σιναμον απο πανω  :winky:  Σαν την μαμα!!

----------


## lefteris13

αν και αρχικα πηγα να πω κανελι πανω, λογικα οντως πρασινος/η ειναι οπως λενε οι περισσοτεροι και κιτρινος/η κοιλια..και το πρασινο 'ψιλοκανελιζει' στα μικρα τοσων ημερων.. για συγκριση πρασινων με κανελι 2 φωτο περσυνες μου

----------


## serafeim

μαλλον εχεις δικιο λευτερη!@!! ας ειναι καλα.. θα δηξει!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν και το χρώμα δεν έχει σημασία ... μάλλον θα είναι με κίτρινη κοιλιά και αρχικά θα έχει καφέ κυρίως με λίγο πράσινο από πάνω!  
Το πράσινο μάλλον μετά απο την πρώτη πτερορια θα επικρατήσει !!
Η υπομονή είναι αρετή ... ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν και θα δούμε τι έκπληξη σου ετοιμάζει! 
Αυτό το μικρό είναι ιδιαίτερο και λόγω της ταλαιπωρίας που τράβηξε αλλά και επειδή είναι η πρώτη σου προσπάθεια με καναρίνια αν κατάλαβα καλά ...
Καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Μαριε!!
Οχι δεν ειναι η πρωτη μου προσπαθεια... εχουν υπαρξει αλλες 2 χρονιες στο παρελθον!!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Οτι χρωμα και αν...."ειναι" , ειναι πανεμορφα !!!!!
Γρηγορα και με το καλο στο κλαδι.....

----------


## kostas13

με το καλο οι πρωτοι σου τενοροι

----------


## serafeim

Μολις φευγω για δουλεια και η χαρα απεριγραπτη!!  :Happy: 
Να θυμησω γιατι....
Ετσι το βρηκα....


και με πολυ βοηθεια απο πολυ καλο φιλο αλλα και τον αδερφο μου το πουλακι ειναι εδω!!!!







ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΜ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημερα και σε σας και συγχαρητήρια ακομα μια φορα!!!

----------


## alex1974

Καλημέρα , μπράβο σας Σεραφείμ !!!!
καλη συνέχεια

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι, μπράβο για την προσπάθεια. Ολά καλά να πάνε απο εδω και πέρα!!

----------


## serafeim

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Απλα μια παρατηρηση στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε ενα πααααρααααα πολυ καλα ταισμενο πουλακι σε μικρη ηλικια.... τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη, εννοείς το πουλάκι στα αριστερά που φαίνεται ο προλοβός του; Αυτό θεωρείται καλά ταϊσμένο; (ρωτάω ως άσχετη, να ξέρω όταν έρθει η ώρα τι να κοιτάξω στα ζεμπράκια!  ::  )

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη αν ανεβαζα βιντεο με θερμικη καμερα τοτε θα εβλεπες ενα παγωμενο ακινητο πουλακι!!!!
Αλλα οπως λες "στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε"!!!!

----------


## anonymous

Αντε ... οπου ναναι φτανει και η στιγμη να παει και στην "ΣΚΑΛΑ" ο μικρος τενορος

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχααχαχαχα
ας τον δω να βρισκεται σε αυτην την μεγαλη ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ!!!!!! και ας κατσει στο τελευταιο σκαλοπατι και να τον ακουω εγω σαν να ταν στο 1ο!!  :Happy:

----------


## mparoyfas

εγω παλι γιατι ολα τα πουλακια τα βλεπω Νο1 πφφ μπαρουφες γραφω παλι ! 
Να τον χαίρεσαι τον Λαζαρο , ειναι και όμορφος μεγαλη νικη!! πολλα μπραβο σε οσους σε βοήθησαν!!

----------


## serafeim

Λαζαρο ε? λες? ^_^ χαχαχαχα Ευχαριστω Μανο!!

----------


## petran

> Αντε ... οπου ναναι φτανει και η στιγμη να παει και στην "ΣΚΑΛΑ" ο μικρος τενορος


Να σου ζησει Γιωργο.Τον ''κοβω'',αδημονει για τραγουδι.

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα,
Πετρο δεν το ειπαμε την αλλη φορα  :Happy: 
Ο μικρος ειανι δικος μου!!  :Happy:  Ο Γιωργος ηταν ο δασκαλος του!! χαχαχαχα

Οταν ξυπναω με εναν μουντο καιρο αισθανομαι παρα μα παρα πολυ χαλια!!! Δεν ξερω ψυχολογικο!!!
Οταν ξυπναω και βλεπω χαμογελα μπροστα μου τοτε ασχετα τον καιρο χαμογελαω κι εγω!!! Εξαλου αυτο μετραει!!!
Ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι χαμογελουσαν που η μανουλα τους τους  εδωσε το δικαιωμα για ζωη!!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ζουζούνιαααααα !!!!

Ο Λάζαρος όμως πού είναι καλέεεε ???
Αυτός είναι το ζουζούνι...
Φωτογραφίες παρακαλώ πολύ !!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## serafeim

5 στο συνολο σημερα τα μικρα!!!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Αγάπες να σου ζήσουν  και να είναι γερά!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο με το καλό και να σου ζήσουν...

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια με πολυ μεγαλη μου στεναγχωρια σας λεω οτι ξεχασα χθες χωρι νερο και προχθες  :sad:  οι γονεις πεθαναν και 3 νεοσσοι  :sad:  τους 2 τους ταιζω τωρα εγω και εχω κουραστει γιατι ολη νυχτα ξυπναω να ταιζω  :sad: 










Οπως και ολως κοσμος σημερα 1 Απριλιου!! Καλο μηνα και καλες φαρσες σημερα παιδια!!  :Happy: 
5 δυνατα καλοφαγωμενα μικρα!!!! ολα μαλλον πρασινακια αλλα ποιος νοιαζεται για το χρωμα?  :Happy: 





Τα νεα συνεχιζονται και η μερα μου γινεται ολο και καλυτερη!!! Ο μικρος τελικα ειναι "Ο"!!
χθες ολη μερα 33 ημερων σαλιαριζε!!! με ολο του το παθος μπορω να πω!!  :Happy: 
Αλλα εχουμε και τα κακα μας!! ειμαστε μαμακιας!!!!! δεν απογαλακτιστηκαμε... μονο αυγοτροφη τρωμε!!! σπορους δεν εχουμε αγγιξει!! σημερα δεν εδωσα πολυ αυγοτροφη μονο σπορους περισσοτερο!!! Γιατι δεν μας τα λεει καλα ο μπαγασας!!

----------


## mparoyfas

ΤΟ εφαγα κανονικα !!!!!! Σεραφειμμμμμμ!!!!!!

----------


## G.T

σεραφειμ.......ανγχωθηκα....γι   μια στιγμη δεν μπορουσα να το χωνεψω....... :oopseyes: .....καλη συνεχεια.......

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα παιδια!!! ισως το παρατραβηξα λιγο ε? χαχαχα συγγνωμη!!  :Happy:

----------


## wild15

Μας την εφερες κανονικα...επαθα σοκ στην αρχη!!!Καλο μηνα!

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλαρακι!!! Καλο μηνα!!!

----------


## G.T

ο δαιμων του τυπογραφειου....και που λες σεραφειμ στην αρχη :oopseyes: ..αλλα μετα :rollhappy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχα εν το μεταξύ εγώ δεν είδα καν την πρώτη γραμμή ... χαχαχαχχα
μετά κατάλαβα ότι υπάρχει κάτι που δεν έχω διαβάσει και αυτό επειδή είδα τα σχόλια !!!
χαχαχαχαχα

Άντε Σεραφείμ , καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## xrisam

Βρε Σεραφείμ εγκεφαλικό μου ήρθε στην αρχή.... :oopseyes:  :oopseyes:  :oopseyes: 

Να χαίρεσαι τα μικρουλάκια σου!

----------


## mrsoulis

καλο μηνα σε ολους.... μη μελετας τετοια πραγματα ομως... πες μας για παραδειγμα οτι σου εφυγε μια μανα απο το κλουβι και...... γυρισε με γκομενο... :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Αντωνη δεν θελω απο εξω γκομενο ^_^ χαχαχα
ασε μην γυρισει με κανα γερακι και κανει καμια ζημια!! Εχω τον σκυλο και πολλες μου κανει ^_^
μαλλον το χοντρινα πολυ ^_^

----------


## mrsoulis

ναι μαλλον.... το σκυλακι ενα κουκλακι ειναι παρεπιμπτωντος...

----------

